# Martial arts



## Coops320 (Aug 6, 2003)

Does anyone here train in any forms of martial arts? If so what field of study, for how long, rank etc. Also as I am a civilian dispatcher I don't know the ins and outs of usage or force. Are you legally allowed to use pain compliance points or joint manipulation i.e. small circle ju jitsu. I studied Shito Ryu for about 10 years and received my black belt in that style. I also studied Greek Mu tau Pankration for about 3 years. Just curious if any police officers feel a need for further unarmed self defence training in the academy too.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Well you are considered a deadly weapon so fight with caution.

I practiced Kempo for about 6 years before I stopped w/ rank of Green w/2 stripes. Couldn't make any of the classes because of other activities. Wouldn't mind starting back up again.

I've heard of a lot of people doing something like Brazillian Wrestling.


----------



## Coops320 (Aug 6, 2003)

Ah yes brazilian jiu jitsu, that is what I am thinking of studying next, as I now have time to study again.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

A good form of martial arts to learn is Krav Maga look at the site to learn a lil more about it. http://www.kravmaga.com

Scott[/url]


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

sapd218 said:


> A good form of martial arts to learn is Krav Maga look at the site to learn a lil more about it. http://www.kravmaga.com
> 
> Scott[/url]


Does anyone teach this in MA?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I took Tae Kwon Do for 8yrs and I use to be a 2nd dan degree black belt.
I say use to be because I have not been into it for 9 years. Tae Kwon Do is something you have to continue to do or you will lose your flexibility and skills just like any other martial art. Would like to get into it sometime down the road.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

sapd218 said:


> A good form of martial arts to learn is Krav Maga look at the site to learn a lil more about it. http://www.kravmaga.com
> 
> Scott[/url]


That looks like some serious stuff, does anybody here know anything about it? Or currently or past training in it.?


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I'm currently a 3rd degree brown belt in Judo and have found many situations where it could be applied on the job. It's mostly throws and hold downs, everynow and then we get into Ju Jitsu and Kempo. It's definitely something that can be explained in the report writing process as far as use of force goes.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I studied quite a few years in Aikido, which Ive found to be extremely useful....


----------



## Coops320 (Aug 6, 2003)

There is a Krav Magra teacher as well as brizillian ju jitsu teacher in Salem NH. Salem Self Defence Center, on Rt 28 right near Chilis and Best buy. I am going there Wednesday to check out the school. I will let you all know what I think of the instructos.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

A friend of mine Chris Liska teaches Krav and has been for many years. More and more police officers are starting to learn it. He teaches out of Boston, Ill see if I can find the address and phone#.... It'll be the only martial arts dicipline you'll need.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

There are places all over the state it's like $1200 a year for the classes. If you saw the Bourne Identity with Matt Damon in it you saw what it's like.

http://kravmaga.com/Home/Training_Locator/training_locator.html This will show you where there are places nationwide.

Scott


----------



## Coops320 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, for those who are interested in the Salem Self Defence Center...they teach Krav Magra and brazilian Ju Jitsu. It is a brand new school, the instructors seem very competent and there are not a lot of students yet. On the day I went there were 5 students and 2 teachers...so a lot personal training. i think the school is a little pricy if you want to take full advantage of everything they teach. (Brazilian Ju Jitsu, Krav Magra, and a traditional karate I think it was Gorin Ryu or Shito Ryu...something in that family) 130 a month for all. Lots of classes day and evening...worth checking out in my opinion.


----------



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

Coops320-

In my opinion the $130/ month is pretty reasonable depending on how well trained the instructors are! I took Ju-Jitsu for a year in Northboro, MA and paid $18/class twice a week. The way I look at it is if there are no initial fees, the class has about a 1/7 teacher/student ratio, the dojo is not a cramped little area in someones basement, and there are multiple class times offered, that $130 dollars will be well spent if you are dedicated.

In reference to the Krav Maga class, I too was curious about it and took an intro class last week. I took the class over in Marlboro, MA (site is listed on the KravMaga.com website) and liked it alot. The class was very basic, hence the introduction, but was very aggressive, which I thought was great. They do teach you some "grappling" skills but the whole system is more of a "Do anything it takes" to stay alive which is very different from traditional martial arts. The instructor worded it perfectly when he said that this form of defense is more "Martial" than "Art". Despite it being expensive, I would definately recommend it based on the class I took. :ninja:


----------

